# Indian Fantail



## Chilangz (Apr 3, 2008)

Hi, I have a pair of Indian Fantail pigeons (Adult). Today morning after having its food, the male pigeon went into its cage and start cooing (making noise as "Coooo" "Coooo"). The pair is sitting inside and is not coming out and joing the other pigeons. The female is just sitting beside it and it is been happening for a long time. It stops for a while and then it starts again. I am now worried if everything is normal or the pigeon is suffering from any pain. Also wanted to know if this is a normal behaviour when the pigeons comes to heat and ready to mate.
Please share your knowledge.


----------



## aussiegirl (Feb 24, 2008)

Hi, im only a newbie however it sounds just what mine were doing a month ago, I now have 2 pairs of squeakers!!!
Mine mated in the box also.
Im sure someone with more experience will hop in here!!!
Good luck.


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

its normal breeding behavior


----------

